
Ask HN: Bloggers or content marketers, how do you get feedback? - alexpete
Do you have a process for getting feedback for new posts you write, either for personal blogs or for content marketing posts?  If so, what is it?  Personal friends, professional development groups, asking for critiques on HN or elsewhere?  I&#x27;m more interested in what you do before you hit the &quot;publish&quot; button, rather than getting reader comments afterward.
======
alexpete
And a follow-up to that: have you ever, or would you ever consider, paying for
feedback/editing services on a post you write? Would the ROI be worth it for
you (in particular, for a marketing blog)? Or at that point would it be easier
to pay a PR firm to write for you?

~~~
WolfOliver
I would consider paying a small amount for feedback/editing but I would expect
the feedback to be very good otherwise, I would not continue to use the
service.

I would also consider to exchange feedback for feedback.

------
WolfOliver
For my personal blog I (mostly) don't collect feedback before I hit the
publish button but I correct the blog post according to the feedback I get
afterward.

~~~
alexpete
What sort of traffic (ballpark numbers) do you get there?

